# Toyota Prius C Has Strong Launch



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

I tested one last week and loved it....until it hit 20mph and the gas engine kicked in. I swore my next new car would be electric, so I walked away. Nice size though. perfect for an EV.


----------



## arvindrao (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes even I read this piece of news on CarWale.com. It said "The new Toyota Prius Plug-in offers flexible performance, thanks to its powertrain which combines an electric motor, a lithium-ion battery and a petrol engine. This will allow drivers to cover more than 14 miles in EV mode, using power from its hybrid battery, after which the vehicle will seamlessly switch to power from its full hybrid system, including the 1.8-litre VVT-i petrol engine. This means the driver need suffer no “range anxiety” about the distance the car can cover." 
Really looking forward to its launch.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I took one for a test drive and they are fantastic, in Japan it is called the "AQUA" ... but I am really thinking of getting the LEAF .. But now waiting for the 2013 model as there will be new features and a larger battery pack giving it a range of 200 Kilometres.


----------

